# z/ze / od/ode



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Vím, že "z/ze" a "od/ode" máji hodně podobný znamenající. Ale jaký je rozdil mezi "z/ze" a "od/ode"? Můžete mi vysvětlit?
Děkuji!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jednoduchost vyslovování.
Jako má angličtina a/an.

Počkáme na někoho, kdo přijde s mluvnickým pravidlem.

"Z zeleného údolí" se špatně vyslovuje. Proto se použije "ze".
"Se", "ze" se tak používá, pokud následuje "s" nebo "z". Ale pak jsou tam další pravidla, která z hlavy nevím. (z Železného pasu i ze Železného pasu; z Šemberského Újezdu i ze Šemberského újezdu; se mnou)

U o/ode mě pro možnost "ode" napadá pouze "ode mne/ode mě".


----------



## Odriski

Ne, ne, znamenám, že jaký je rozdil mezi "z" a "od", není "z a ze" nebo "od a ode", je mi lito, že jsem vyslovil špatně v češtině, abyste mi nerozuměl. Chci se zeptát,  jaký je rozdil mezi "z" a "od"?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Aha. V pořádku, pochopit se to dalo oběma způsoby.

*z:   [x]   -->  [ ]  x
od: [ ]x -->  [ ]   x

"Z" se použije, pokud objekt byl součástí předmětu.
"Od" se použije, pokud objekt byl pouze u předmětu.*

"Tenhle dárek je ode mě." = Tenhle prsten jsem koupil a nyní Ti ho dávám.
"Tenhle dárek je ze mě." = Tenhle prsten jsem spolkl, pak vyzvracel a nyní Ti ho dávám.

"Tato fotografie je z Eiffelovy věže." = Byl jsem nahoře na věži a fotil okolí.
"Tato fotografie je od Eiffelovy věže." = Stál jsem pod věží a fotil se s ní.

"Běž od něj(něho)!" = Stojíš blízko mého syna, jdi pryč!
"Běž z něj!" = Ty, satane, jsi posedl mého syna. Opusť jeho tělo.

Toto je jednoduché. Jde o základní rozdělení. Dále to může být matoucí.

"Běž z něj!" = On leží na zemi a ty na něm stojíš. Slez z něj!

"On je z firmy Škoda Auto." = Pracuje uvnitř firmy jako pracovník.
"On je od Škodovky." (škodovka = označení pro firmu Škoda Auto) = Pracuje uvnitř firmy jako pracovník.
Zde není významový rozdíl. Jde jen o způsob vyjádření.

"Ta láska jde ode mě." = Mám Tě rád a projevuji Ti lásku.
"Ta láska jde ze mě." = Mám Tě rád a projevuji Ti lásku přímo ze svého srdce.
Zde není významový rozdíl. Jde jen o způsob vyjádření.


----------



## werrr

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den! Vím, že "z/ze" a "od/ode" máji hodně podobný znamenající. Ale jaký je rozdil mezi "z/ze" a "od/ode"? Můžete mi vysvětlit?
> Děkuji!



Všechny předložky mají mnoho přenesených významů. Takže pro jednoduchost zůstaneme jen u nejzákladnějšího užití, což je popis umístění a směrů v prostoru.

V češtině jsou dvě sady předložek. První sada vyjadřuje vztah k vnitřku nějakého předmětu. Jsou to předložky:

*v(e)* ... umístění uvnitř nějakého předmětu
*z(e)* ... směr zevnitř nějakého předmětu
*do*   ... směr dovnitř nějakého předmětu​
Druhá sada slouží ve vztahu k okolí nějakého předmětu. Jsou to předložky:


*u*   ... umístění v okolí nějakého předmětu
*od* ... směr z okolí nějakého předmětu
*k(e), ku*  ... směr do okolí nějakého předmětu​

_Jsem v Praze._ = Jsem přímo uvnitř města.
_Jedu z Prahy._ = Moje cesta začíná uvnitř města. (Možná ještě ve městě jsem!)
_Jedu do Prahy._ = Cíl mé cesty je uvnitř města.

_Jsem u Prahy._ = Jsem někde v blízkosti města, ale nikoliv ve městě samotném.
_Jedu od Prahy. _= Vzdaluji se od Prahy. (Není jasné, jestli jsem ve městě vůbec byl. Teď tam nejsem.)
_Jedu k(u) Praze._ = Přibližuji se k Praze. (Není jasné, jestli do města někdy dorazím. Teď tam nejsem.)


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, to je hodně detailní!


----------



## Encolpius

z = usually out of something
od = usually from something


----------

